# FH-MX, Distiller5, Win2000: Keine Druckdatei möglich; warum?



## tilli (21. Januar 2004)

Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit Freehand MX unter Win 2000. Nach dem Import einer .fh9-Datei in MX lassen sich mit dieser Datei keine PDF-Dateien mehr über den Distillertreiber schreiben. (Normales Drucken auf Drucker und Speichern oder Exportieren funktioniert.)

Der Distiller bringt folgende Logdatei: 

%%[ ProductName: Distiller ]%%
%%[ Error: syntaxerror; OffendingCommand: --nostringval-- ]%%
Stack:
false
%%[ Flushing: rest of job (to end-of-file) will be ignored ]%%
%%[ Warning: PostScript error. No PDF file produced. ] %%

Der "Druck" wird mit dieser Fehlermeldung abgebrochen: 

"Ihre Anforderung konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Der Lese- oder Schreibzugriff wurde verweigert."

Folgende Änderungen brachten zeitweise Besserung: 
1. Löschen des Macromedia-Anwendungsordners C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername\
2. Vollzugriff im Ordner C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Desktop
-> Nach einem oder zwei fehlerfreien Drucken gab es wieder die gleichen Fehlermeldungen. 


In der gleichen Konstellation mit Freehand 10 funktioniert alles. Aber eigentlich will ich MX...

Ich hoffe, da weiß einer was zu.


----------



## marwin (21. Januar 2004)

Mystisch. Der Dateiimport lädt ja nur das Dokument und nicht seine Druckeinstellungen aus der älteren Freehand-Version.
Sieht eher nach einer vollen Festplatte aus.

Mal alle TMP bzw. TEMP-Ordner leeren. Bei allen Druckern nach angehaltenen Druckaufträgen sehen - wenn welche da - löschen. Bei Druckversuchen in Datei (typische Endung .prn) auch diese suchen und löschen.
Dann Win neu starten.

1. Der Ordner Eigene Dateien sollte nicht auf der Boot-Partition stehen (schon aus Gründen der Datensicherheit)
2. Unter Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften - Erweitert dort Umgebungsvariablen die Verzeichnisse TMP TEMP des Systems und TMP TEMP des Nutzers auf ein Verzeichnis außerhalb des Win-System-Ordners setzen (besser sogar auf eine andere Partition , damit nicht der Virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher zufällig zugleich mit der beim Druck anwachsenden Spooldatei (unter SPOOL) und den dabei vom Programm erzeugten temporären Zwischendateien (im Ordner TEMP) die Partition volllaufen läßt).

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

marwin


----------



## mmitsch (7. Februar 2004)

*Distiller & Freehand*

S.g. Tilli,

ich hatte in den letzten Tagen genau das gleiche Problem mit Freehand 10.

Noch mystischer: auf 1 von 3 PCs ging es wunderbar, auf den anderen 2 nicht.

Nachdem ich nun 2 Tage lang alle Zugriffsrechte verglichen habe und wie wild in div. Foren rumgesucht habe, habe ich in einem Geistesblitz die Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe einfach im Menü "Bearbeiten" - "Einstellungen" den Standard wiedergehergestellt.

Seitdem geht es auf allen 3 PCs.

Wenn das auch bei Dir (Freehand MX) funktioniert, dann schreib mir bitte eine kurze email

Mfg

Mm


----------



## tilli (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Marwin, 

deine Tipps haben wir ausprobiert. Sie haben aber nicht geholfen. 


Hallo mmitsch, 

das war's bei mir leider auch nicht. Ich habe vor dem Wechsel auf Standard Screenshots gemacht und hatte auch nur Änderungen bei 

- Text/geschwungene Anführungszeichen und
- Exportieren/ .., (Hier war keine UserPrep-Datei eingetragen); was auch immer das ist..., das Wort taucht ja auch im Druckmenü auf?! -> KENNT SICH DA EINER AUS? VIELLEICHT SOGAR IN BEZUG AUF UNSER PROBLEM? 

(Das sollte jetzt nicht "geschrieen" sein, nur ein bisschen hervorgehoben...)

Weißt du bei dir zufällig, welche Einstellungen sich geändert haben? Die Vermutung, die wir schon hatten war, dass der Pfad unter Rechtschreibprüfung/Persönliche Sammlung rechtemäßig Probleme machen würde. Im dort angegebenen Ordner C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\usw., wie das bei mir heißt, haben nur die Administratoren und das System Schreibrechte, was aber vielleicht auch reicht, wenn über das Programm was geändert wird. Mein User wurde dann auch mal mit Adminrechten ausgestattet, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Bei uns läuft es übrigens auf zwei Win2000-Rechnern (einmal Freehand 10 einmal 11) und auf meinem nicht. Wobei wir feststellen mussten, dass es viellleicht auch mit meinem Profil zu tun haben könnte, denn wenn ich mich auf den anderen Rechnern mit meinem Profil anmelde, funktioniert das auch nicht. Ich hab die Löschung schon mal beantragt. 

Die anderen Zwei möchten sich natürlich jetzt nicht auf meinem Rechner anmelden, "weil sie sich nichts einfangen wollen".


----------



## dabe (17. Juni 2004)

*hier die lösung die funktionieren müßte*

Hallo, hatt das Problem auch und es so gelöst:

Im Druckmenü auf "Erweiter" gehen. Dort hat man die Möglichkeit die UserPrep-Datei auszuwählen. Bei mir hat die "SMTHRADS.PRP" funktioniert.

Hoffe es hilft dir auch weiter.


----------



## xyz01 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo dabe, Liebes Forum Der tipp von Dabe die "SMTHRADS.PRP" und das löschen der Temp Datein haben geholfen Danke


----------

